# Anyone wanna be a newshound?



## Morrus

[news]Anyone wanna be a newshound?[/news]
Are there any volunteers?  Basically, it means searching for news on the web and posting it in the new "Newsroom" forum.


A few basic requirements, though:

1) Good grasp of English language.  I'm not trying to discriminate against those who use English as a second or third language, but there will be pretty high editorial standards in that forum.

2) A certain (as yet undefined) committment to the job - it's pretty much a 7-days per week gig.  Depending on how many people volunteer and how/if the responsibilities for different areas of news are divided up, the amount of work could vary.

I'll choose a "newshound of the month" every month (depends both on quality and quantity), and that person will get a little gift from me (a game book or some such).  Plus you'll get a cool user title and be the envy of millions!  Well, the envy of 3 or 4 people at least.

The forum is just for posting single news items - no replies to threads, no discussion etc.  Each one needs to be self contained - i.e. contain all the info someone needs to understand what the news item is about.  Only factual stuff and quotes.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Tempting, but I know I would be likely to editorialize.  

It is a good idea- though you may give common posters less reason to check the front page. haha.

FD


----------



## chatdemon

Where do I sign up/apply?

I've been doing the weekly newsletter for the Canonfire greyhawk site, you can take a look here  to see examples of it.
Though the 'gifts' and 'envy of the masses' are tempting, I basically enjoy this kind of footwork (being a veteran of high school journalism/student newspaper and a english major in college) and like to give back to the community in small ways, since god knows Im not cut out for being a normal admin or community leader type.
Anyway, I'm your man if you'll have me, let me know!

thanks,
Rich

(edit) btw: Youll notice a lack of updates to the greyhawk newsletter for the last two months, well, a death in the family caused an unexpected hiatus from internet life, but the newsletter is back in force and will have a improved new issue this wednesday!


----------



## Morrus

Cool.  I'm looking for 5-6 people in total (not a set number, just an approximate one).

If you don't want the "gifts" you can always give 'em to someone else.

For those interested, I'm thinking of making use of this rather cool vB addon:

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39278


----------



## Piratecat

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> For those interested, I'm thinking of making use of this rather cool vB addon:
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39278 *




A "you are not logged in" screen?


----------



## Morrus

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A "you are not logged in" screen?   *




Uhh... yeah.  I thought that could replace the main news page.  Cool, huh?  

Here's a quick copy/paste of the thread in question:



> Logician NEWS: Drag Any Message to Your Main Page (post #1)
> 
> This is a news script which will drag vb forum messages from your vb db to your non-vb main page/news page. There are a lot of good news script around but I needed a highly customizable main page news script with some special features and wrote it myself. I'm using it in my site's main page for a long time, but I was just too lazy to write installation/help documents to share it here, sorry!
> 
> FEATURES:
> 
> * This script simply pulls forum messages which you marked as "news" from your vb database and post them in your non-vbulletin (main/other) page.
> * You can mark messages as "NEWS" in any forum you want (including private forums). You dont need to restrict your news to a specific forum.
> * You can drag any message to your main page, regardless of its date. So news is NOT supposed to be the most recent messages in your board.
> * You do NOT have to carry the whole message to your main page as news. You can import it all or simply take some part of it. So eg. you can drag a message's the first paragraph to your news page and link the thread for "Read More".
> * Moreover you can insert invisible custom NEWS text which will be dragged to your main page to your board messages, but not shown in the original forum thread. So your original thread message and news text on your main page can be different than eachother.
> * You can have sticky news in your main page (even if they are not sticky in your forum).
> * News does NOT need to be the first message in the thread. You can tag any reply message as news and pull it to your main page either.
> * Script parses ALL of your message icons/smilies (including your custom add-ons) and some of the important vBCode like:  [email] [img] [b] [i] [u]
> * You ca...p://www.turkhukuksitesi.com/newsdemo/news.php
> 
> Sites using this script:
> 
> Sites using this script:
> * My Site's main page (Non-English, but you'll see it in real action): http://www.turkhukuksitesi.com/
> * Wildthinks' Site (German): http://www.swishzone.net/
> * http://www.terrapinsgonewild.com/
> 
> One final comment: the graphical design of "news" in these pages are not mandatory by the script. You can design it as you like with plain HTML, so the script is flexible for design of the news. As you may already noticed, I and Wildthinks use it in different designs.
> 
> ---
> 
> HOW TO USE
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> After you install the script, all you have to do is to mark some messages as "news" to drag them yo your main page. To tag messages you will use  tag in your message body. The text you insert between, will be your news title in the main page.
> eg.
> 
> The [news] tag alone is enough (and the only required tag) to mark any message as news and it will drag the whole message to your main page.
> 
> If you dont want to drag the entire message, but pull only some part from the begining(or else), use that part in [intro] [/intro].(And of course still [news] tag is required since it tags the message as news). For example you can use [intro] tag to take the first paragraph of your message to your main page and the script will link your original thread with a "Read More" remark.
> eg.
> 
> [intro]my introduction that will be dragged to news page[/intro]
> Other paragraphs which will NOT be dragged to news page..
> 
> If you want to use an entirely different text as your news body, use it in [summary] [/summary] tags. So for example in a hot thread you can send a reply to one of the members and in your message you can use hidden '[summary]We are discussing subject X in our forum.. Join![/summary]' tag, to post this text to your main page as news and link the original thread. Forum viewers will only see your original forum reply in the forum but main page visitors will be notified by your custom text.
> eg.
> 
> [summary]my news paragraph that will be dragged to news page but hidden in the original thread[/summary]
> Other paragraphs which will NOT be dragged to news page and visible to thread readers..
> 
> And finally we have an optional [options] [/options] tag, which helps you to customize your news. For all of your news, you can individually disable these options: Send a Friend Link(sendfriendoff), Thread view number(viewsoff), News Poster's name(posteroff), News Date(dateoff), News Comments&Add a Comment Link(commentsoff), News' last commenter's name(lastcommenteroff), whether news shown on the main page increases thread's view number or not (countoff), whether news is sticky (sticky) and whether you want to crunch (removes newlines) news text (crunch) in your main page. Use the tags in paranthesis to disable relevant option like [options]sendfriendoff lastcommenteroff countoff[/options] (Exceptions= (sticky) and (crunch). They enable the option.)


----------



## omokage

I'd be interested in being a newshound, but as this is one of the few sites I ever go to for D&D/d20 information, I wouldn't know where to look for scoops.

Would you mind providing a list of good sources?


----------



## Morrus

omokage said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested in being a newshound, but as this is one of the few sites I ever go to for D&D/d20 information, I wouldn't know where to look for scoops.
> 
> Would you mind providing a list of good sources? *




Well, I was thinking that the different areas could be divided up to make it a little easier.  That way each person only needs to worry about a portion of the available sources.

For example - maybe one person handles community news, another concentrates on d20 publisher news, another on software news, another on (maybe) tangential news (LotR DVD released, new Robert Jordan book, that sort of thing).  

I'll be happy to put together a list of good places to check for info when I get a moment.


----------



## Darkness

Heh. This basically the same thing I did for Eric way back when, only that I'd post the info instead of mailing it! 

So where do I sign up (assuming super moderators are eligible)?


----------



## Tsyr

I'll take the "extra" stuff... LotR DVD, books, non-D20 games that might be of interest (Board games based on LotR for example  ), etc.


----------



## trickey

[b]Me[/b] said:
			
		

> *Where do I sign up/apply? *




Still interested, but I'm reshuffling my email and list/boards accounts so I only have one persona to worry about. Won't be using that account anymore  

Rich


----------



## Morrus

OK, folks - thanks for the offers of help!

I've been thinking about how this could work, exactly (suggestions/preferences are welcome, although if they're too technical they may not be possible).  That news script I attempted the other day was a dismal failure, so that option ain't happening.

My suggestion is this:  we have the "Breaking News" forum, and only the newshounds can start new threads in that forum.  We work out a clear way of identifying news types (perhaps tags to identify community news, d20 news etc.), and I put a nice big link on the main page to that forum.

We'd also need to establish a news reporting style - I'd prefer that the news was written by the newshounds as opposed to them copyoing/pasting someone else's words.  EG - a high level of editorial presence, but limited to facts only.  Sort of like mini-articles without tall the hyperbole, discussion and, most importantly, without the awful marketting speak!

If it all goes OK, it's something that I would consider "expanding" over the months. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Darkness

Morrus said:
			
		

> *...
> 
> My suggestion is this:  We have the "Breaking News" forum, and only the newshounds can start new threads in that forum.  We work out a clear way of identifying news types (perhaps tags to identify community news, d20 news etc.), and I puta nice big link on the main page to that forum.
> 
> Your thoughts? *



Sounds good to me. (Of course, I probably can starts threads there already...? Otherwise, I'd have to create a separate newshound ID... )


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Sounds good to me. (Of course, I probably can starts threads there already...? Otherwise, I'd have to create a separate newshound ID... ) *




Jimmy "Darkness" Olsen reporting for duty? 

FD


----------



## Darkness

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jimmy "Darkness" Olsen reporting for duty?
> 
> FD *



Right. 

(Of course, being Peter Parker or Clark Kent would be neat, too. )


----------



## Morrus

Hee hee.

I think all the newshounds should create alt IDs with fictional reporters' names.


----------



## trickey

I claim Lois Lane!
 

btw, Morrus, when are you going to announce or contact the people you've picked for the job?


----------



## omokage

how was the news script a dismal faliure? It seemed to be working well. In fact, I use a similar process on a website I've done. The news on the front page is populated by posts in a news forum on the boards.


----------



## Morrus

trickey said:
			
		

> *I claim Lois Lane!
> 
> 
> btw, Morrus, when are you going to announce or contact the people you've picked for the job? *




Well, I'm hoping for a couple more volunteers, so I'll hold off for a few days.  Ideally I want about 5 people.


----------



## Morrus

omokage said:
			
		

> *how was the news script a dismal faliure? It seemed to be working well. In fact, I use a similar process on a website I've done. The news on the front page is populated by posts in a news forum on the boards. *




It was a performance issue - it was taking a long time to render the news even when it was only being viewed by the few people who stumbled across the URL in one of my posts - I hate to think how it would have coped with everyone!


----------



## omokage

well if I get internet access at home in the near future, I'd be glad to look into a way of doing that more efficiently for you.


----------



## Buttercup

I don't know if this would interest you or not, Morrus.

Because of the nature of my work (I'm a librarian), I have a good idea what books are going to be published several months before the fact.  As an example, I'm working on ordering the November & December titles right now.  I don't have time to submit something 7 days a week, but I certainly could submit monthly short columns that mention forthcoming books that might be of interest to D&D players.

I was thinking that such a column could include fiction and nonfiction titles.  If the books are not yet published, I obviously can't write reviews, but I can certainly throw in publisher's blurbs.
If you like, I can throw together a sample column this week and send it to you.  I was thinking that it could be called Buttercup's Book Notes or somesuch.


----------



## Khan the Warlord

I could assist if you wish, Morrus.


----------



## Morrus

Okey dokey!

So, we have the following volunteers:


Khan
Omokage
Trickey/CD
Darkness
Tsyr

Next thing we need to do is to find out who wants to do what.  Tsyr likes the idea of handling "tangential" stuff.  I personally think CD/Trickey would be suited to community news, although he may have another preference.  

What do we think about the news reporter names (Jimmy Olsen, Lois Lane etc)?  Personally, I've fallen in love with the idea - it's silly yet fun, and it also means that if/when someone wants to stop doing this, they can hand the username on to their "successor".  However, if you guys are all particularly opposed to the idea, that's fair enough.

So we need:

1) Stated preference of news area.  The categories include, but are not limited to: WotC news, D20 System news, Community news, Software news, Tangential news; plus any other aeras that you feel would be good to cover but which, at present, are not.
2) Yea/Nay on the Lois Lane idea.


----------



## Morrus

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I don't know if this would interest you or not, Morrus.
> 
> Because of the nature of my work (I'm a librarian), I have a good idea what books are going to be published several months before the fact.  As an example, I'm working on ordering the November & December titles right now.  I don't have time to submit something 7 days a week, but I certainly could submit monthly short columns that mention forthcoming books that might be of interest to D&D players.
> 
> I was thinking that such a column could include fiction and nonfiction titles.  If the books are not yet published, I obviously can't write reviews, but I can certainly throw in publisher's blurbs.
> If you like, I can throw together a sample column this week and send it to you.  I was thinking that it could be called Buttercup's Book Notes or somesuch. *




A book section might be a cool idea.  Could you whip up that sample column?


----------



## Buttercup

I can.  I'll have it to you in a few days' time.


----------



## Khan the Warlord

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> Next thing we need to do is to find out who wants to do what.  Tsyr likes the idea of handling "tangential" stuff.  I personally think CD/Trickey would be suited to community news, although he may have another preference.  *





I have no problem with handling d20 System news.



> What do we think about the news reporter names (Jimmy Olsen, Lois Lane etc)?  Personally, I've fallen in love with the idea - it's silly yet fun, and it also means that if/when someone wants to stop doing this, they can hand the username on to their "successor".  However, if you guys are all particularly opposed to the idea, that's fair enough.




I'll go with the majority, although I have no problem with the comic book news references. In fact, I reserve the right to be Peter Parker.


----------



## omokage

1) d20 system, software, and tangental news are my preferences.

2) I'm not all that excited about the pseudonyms, but I wouldn't be averse to them if that's what we have to do.


----------



## Darkness

1) I'd like to do the WotC news; it's what I did in the past for Eric - and thus, it's what I'm best at.

2) And I'd prefer to use my regular ID...


----------



## Krug

I wouldn't mind doing my bit. Let me know if there's any area I can help with.


----------



## Darkness

Heh. BTW, in case we use fictional reporter names, I'll take April O'Neil (from TMNT).


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Krug said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't mind doing my bit. Let me know if there's any area I can help with.  *




I was wondering when you would turn up. *chuckle*

FD


----------



## johnsemlak

*I'm interested*

Are you still looking for newshounds?
I'm interested in the job.

I am a very regular user of the internet. 

I'm an expatriate living in Moscow and am just starting a D&D campaign here, so the internet is an essential tool for me as local gaming shops are very limited.   I check enworld.org, svgames.com, gamingreport.com, canonfire.com, and a few others almost daily.

That said, I don't know much about html programming, if that is a major requirement.

I'm interested because I'd like to become more familiar to D&D resources on the internet and learn more about how to keep abreast with the D&D world using the internet.

John Semlak


----------



## Morrus

Cool - more people!  Any thoughts on what you'd like to cover, specifically?


----------



## johnsemlak

I'm flexible, but my only source of info is the internet, I should say.

I guess I'm most interested in D20 system news and WotC news, though only what's available on the net.


----------



## Krug

I'm flexible as well. Maybe d20 system news?

As for Lois Lane, I'll keep Krug.


----------



## Morrus

OK, Summary so far.  These are the people who have volunteered and the areas they've indicated a preference for:

Krug:  D20 System
johnsemlak: D20 System, WotC
Darkness: WotC
omokage: D20 System, Software, Tangential
Khan: D20 System
Tsyr: Tangential
trickey: None specified yet.

Plus possibly Buttercup for a book related thingy.

My suggestion, therefore as a breakdown:


D20 System: Krug, john, Khan (this will be the biggest area, so 3 people are probably needed)
WotC: Darkness (D&D, WoT, SW, Cthulhu etc.)
Software: Omokage
Tangential: Tsyr
Community: trickey

Good with everyone?


----------



## Morrus

Posting news - the easiest way to do it, I think, is with tags.  The subject line would then look like ths:

[D20] Dark Fiery Necromancer Press announces Jinx D20

or

[WotC] New monsters for Call of Cthulhu posted

Here's my suggested list of tags:

[D20]
[WotC]
[Com]
[Soft]
[Tang]


----------



## Krug

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Morrus

OK, I'm giving you guys the abillity to start threads in the news forum; others can reply, but cannot initiate a thread.  We'll try this for a week, and then we'll see how it's going.


----------



## trickey

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> My suggestion, therefore as a breakdown:
> 
> [*]Community: trickey
> [/list]
> 
> Good with everyone? *




I'm unclear as to what exactly 'community' news entails beyond the topics covered by the other categories. Not complaining or disagreeing with the breakdown, I'm just not sure what items I should be looking for.


----------



## Darkness

Krug said:
			
		

> *Sounds fine to me.  *



Seconded.


----------



## Morrus

trickey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm unclear as to what exactly 'community' news entails beyond the topics covered by the other categories. Not complaining or disagreeing with the breakdown, I'm just not sure what items I should be looking for. *




Your Greyhawk newsletter is a perfect example - community news is about fan sites etc. as opposed to publishers.  The best way to see what I mean, I guess, is tocheck the communty news section in the daily news.


----------



## Khan the Warlord

Morrus said:
			
		

> *OK, I'm giving you guys the abillity to start threads in the news forum; others can reply, but cannot initiate a thread.  We'll try this for a week, and then we'll see how it's going. *




I don't know if "giving" means soon or that you already tried, but when I attempted to create a new thread in the news forum, it wouldn't allow me to.


----------



## Morrus

I thought I had... as usual, vBulletin's permission system beat me. 

OK, try again now.  I hope I have it right this time.


----------



## jaldaen

Is the Breaking News forum going to be remaining at the bottom or will it be at the top once it gets going?

I would prefer to have it up top... b/c I hardly ever scroll down the page (all the forums I read regularly are up top ;-)

Jaldaen


----------



## Khan the Warlord

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I thought I had... as usual, vBulletin's permission system beat me.
> 
> OK, try again now.  I hope I have it right this time. *




Well, it worked this time around -- my first news post is available now.


----------



## Morrus

jaldaen said:
			
		

> *Is the Breaking News forum going to be remaining at the bottom or will it be at the top once it gets going?
> 
> I would prefer to have it up top... b/c I hardly ever scroll down the page (all the forums I read regularly are up top ;-)
> 
> Jaldaen *




Depends how it goes.  Right now, while it's experimental, I'll leave it at the bottom.


----------



## Morrus

I've been thinking about it, and I'm going to go with the alt IDs.

Three reasons:

1) It seems kinda fun to me and appeals aesthetically.

2) It creates a certain distance between your news reporting ID and your regular ID.  That way, if you want to go and spout off somewhere, you're not doing it as a representative of EN World, but as yourself.  You are then more free to say what you want.

3) The ID can be passed to a new person should you decide to stop doing it.  

I understand if anyone doesn't want to do it - but I am going to make it a requirement for newshounds.  The ID needs to be the name of a fictional comic book reporter (no real people!) - such as Lois Lane, Jimmy Olsen, Peter Parker, etc. etc.

Let me know when you've registered an ID and I'll give the ID access to the forum.

One last thing - please don't add a sig to the alt ID.  It'll just make the news reports look untidy with all those sigs everywhere!


----------



## Peter Parker

Peter Parker reporting for duty, sir!


----------



## Mr Fidgit

hey Peter!

i'm not a community supporter, so i couldn't reply to the breaking news post

there's no link on the post 

(but it says 'click here', just thought you should know...)


----------



## Furn_Darkside

That is why Parker should stick to photography! 

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/pdf/midnight.pdf

FD

Edit: Here is a link to a discussion about it:

FFG's Midnight setting


----------



## Peter Parker

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *hey Peter!
> 
> i'm not a community supporter, so i couldn't reply to the breaking news post*




Hmm... Morrus said that people could reply, but just not create their own threads there.

/me goes to tell Morrus of his vBB mess. 



> *there's no link on the post
> 
> (but it says 'click here', just thought you should know...) *




Whatever do you mean? If you go and check the post, you'll clearly see a link (especially now that I went and added one). 

Actually, Morrus wanted me to use my new ID, so I registered, cut & pasted the post into a new one, and Morrus deleted the old one. When I did that, I forgot the link.

Doh!

And Furn -- watch your back, bub, else a certain wall-crawler might come your way.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

thanks Furn!

no problem Pete! just thought you'd want to know


----------



## Rex Graine

So I see that I had to use a different email address to register a new account. This is reporter Rex Graine, ready to serve.


----------



## Darkness

Hmm... I'd register a fictional name (as outlined above ), but I don't have another e-mail account that I can use; Darkness uses my Yahoo account and Shuluth uses my Hotmail account...

I'll need to think of something...


----------



## Morrus

Rex Graine said:
			
		

> *So I see that I had to use a different email address to register a new account. This is reporter Rex Graine, ready to serve. *




Cool.

Who's Rex Graine, btw? 

I'll turn off the email addy requirement for the moment, Darkness.


----------



## Morrus

Rex Graine now has access to that forum.  And I now know who he is:

http://www.memoryhole.com/apple/ocbh1.html


----------



## Buttercup

Okey Dokey, Morrus.  I'm off to post my first Book Notes column!

Edit:  Hmm.  I don't have access.  I'll try again later.


----------



## Morrus

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Okey Dokey, Morrus.  I'm off to post my first Book Notes column!
> 
> Edit:  Hmm.  I don't have access.  I'll try again later. *




You need a comic book reporter user name first!


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You need a comic book reporter user name first! *




Lois Lane! (superman)
Betty Brant! (from spiderman - awesome)
Eddie Brock! (also from spiderman, became Venom)
Clark Kent! (superman himself!)
Perry White! (superman)
Jimmie Olsen! (superman)
J. Jonah Jameson (haha, spiderman)
Ned Leeds (spiderman, ex-reporter, became the hobgoblin)
Ben Urich! (from daredevil)
Vicki Vale (batman)

Ok, I am tired...

FD


----------



## Furn_Darkside

Peter Parker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And Furn -- watch your back, bub, else a certain wall-crawler might come your way.
> *




Morrus- I hope you see how your reporters are treating the public..  

FD


----------



## Buttercup

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You need a comic book reporter user name first! *




well, if Lois Lane isn't already taken, I'll be her.


----------



## Morrus

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> 
> well, if Lois Lane isn't already taken, I'll be her. *




Okey dokey!  What you need to do is register the account and post back here so I know it's done, then I'll give Lois Lane access to the forum.


----------



## Lois Lane

Lois Lane has arrived.


----------



## trickey

> Lois Lane has arrived.




Hey!




> I claim Lois Lane!




 

Oh well...


----------



## Morrus

Lois Lane has been "processed"!

Looks like she beat you to that one, CD.


----------



## Rex Graine

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Rex Graine now has access to that forum.  And I now know who he is:
> 
> http://www.memoryhole.com/apple/ocbh1.html *




I figured I'd avoid what just happened with Buttercup and trickey/cd by taking a fairly obscure character.


----------



## Buttercup

I'm sorry Trickey.  I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention.


----------



## April O'Neil

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll turn off the email addy requirement for the moment, Darkness. *



Thank you, Morrus.


----------



## johnsemlak

*My alt idea*

I'd like my id to be--

Citizen Kane

Also, In addition to d20 news, I'd like to report on ESD's that are added to svgames.com's store.  I check this regularly anyway (I'm waiting for some particular products).  It's not d20 news, so how should it be classified.

Also, I'm still not clear how our newsroom should differentiate from the D20 (and other topic) news you post daily on the 'front' page.  Do you want us to supplement that?  Replace it?


----------



## Morrus

April O'Neil is now done.

johnsemlak - you need to register the account.  Feel free to cover ESDs, btw - it's a good idea, and one that hadn't occured to me.  Best classification would be [ESD].  

The forum is to supplement the news page, not replace it.  With luck, it'll end up being the main place I go to get news for the news page.


----------



## Tsyr

Anyone take Jimmie Olsen? If not, I'll take that... otherwise, how's Perry White sound?


----------



## 2WS-Steve

A little off-topic here but how about moving the news forum to the top of the forum list? I think it might be one of the more frequently read forums and it'd be nice to have easy access plus be able to see when it's got a new news bit.


----------



## Umbran

I also came into this thread to suggest moving the Breaking News to the top of the forum list.  You probably don't want a forum that's supposet to contain all the newest, hottest news stories down in the "out of sight, out of mind" area.


----------



## Morrus

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *Anyone take Jimmie Olsen? If not, I'll take that... otherwise, how's Perry White sound? *




Yup, Jimmy Olsen's free.  Is it spelt with a "y" or an "ie", by the way (any Superman readres here)?


----------



## Morrus

2WS-Steve said:
			
		

> *A little off-topic here but how about moving the news forum to the top of the forum list? I think it might be one of the more frequently read forums and it'd be nice to have easy access plus be able to see when it's got a new news bit. *




If it works out.  It's an experiment right now.  I want to get it running smoothly with lots of news before I hype its existence a bit more.


----------



## Citizen Kane

Citizen Kane (aka johnsemlak) now registered.

Is it an ok newshound name?


----------



## Tsyr

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup, Jimmy Olsen's free.  Is it spelt with a "y" or an "ie", by the way (any Superman readres here)? *




I have a gut feeling it's "Jimmy", but...


----------



## Khan the Warlord

> Citizen Kane (aka johnsemlak) now registered.
> 
> Is it an ok newshound name?




No it isn't -- you must change it!  



> Yup, Jimmy Olsen's free. Is it spelt with a "y" or an "ie", by the way (any Superman readres here)?




Its "Jimmy".


----------



## omokage

Since there's a _Kolchack: The Night Stalker_ comic book, someone should pick up Carl Kolchack.

There's also a new <strike>DC</strike> Marvel comic called _Deadline_ which follows a Daily Bugle reporter by the name of Katherine "Kat" Farrell.


----------



## Furn_Darkside

omokage said:
			
		

> *
> There's also a new DC comic called Deadline which follows a Daily Bugle reporter by the name of Katherine "Kat" Farrell. *




*chokes on water* Marvel...not DC

FD


----------



## omokage

of course. I'm not typing proper at all today. sorry. Ever since Stan Lee started writing DC comics, nothing has been right in my head when it comes to comics.


----------



## Morrus

So, we gonna get anwhere with this? 

So far we have 3 news items in one week.  And we're still waiting for some people to register usernames.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen

Geh. Well, I registered, but then I went and posted by accident in another forum... d'oh. Anyhow...


----------



## Morrus

Jimmy Olsen said:
			
		

> *Geh. Well, I registered, but then I went and posted by accident in another forum... d'oh. Anyhow... *




Cool - I've authorised Jimmy Olsen to post in the news forum.


----------



## Citizen Kane

Morrus

Please authorize me so I can post in the newsroom.  

My newshound name is Citizen Kane, otherwise I'm johnsemlak.

I tried to most some info on the Fiery Dragon site, but wasn't authorized.

I understand this is going slow.  I hope you give us some time to get the hang of this.  I know I surf the net enough and have enough interest for this.  Once I get into a rythem of checking sites regularly (and being familiar with each site enough to understand what's 'new') I'll be cranking out news.

One suggestion--for D20 people like me, I suggest we split the d20 companies into three and all check only the ones we are assigned, so we don't end up tripping over each other.

Personally, I always check S&SS, Necromancer, Malhavoc, and Fiery Dragon.  I could take these plus a few others.


----------



## Morrus

According to the admin pages, Citizen Kane should work just fine.  Could you try again?



> I understand this is going slow. I hope you give us some time to get the hang of this. I know I surf the net enough and have enough interest for this. Once I get into a rythem of checking sites regularly (and being familiar with each site enough to understand what's 'new') I'll be cranking out news.




Oh, not to worry!  I just want to get up the momentum - once the ball is rolling, it should, hopefully, stay rolling!

Assuming the forum idea works out well, I'm strongly considering using this: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/  -- EN World would then have TWO news pages, one populated by you guys and a more editorial style page done by me, drawing on info that you guys post. 

But I'd like to get some momentum first.


----------



## Citizen Kane

Morrus said:
			
		

> *According to the admin pages, Citizen Kane should work just fine.  Could you try again?
> *




Sorry

I should have seen that I was labeled a 'newshound' in my previous posting here.  Yes, I can now post messages in the newsroom.


----------



## chatdemon

I've decided to withdraw my 'application' for this project. I apologize for the wasted time, but an increased amount of workload at canonfire.com, work on a D20 startup with a few colleagues, and, admittedly, some reservations I have about enworld (which I won't go into here, Morrus, you can email me if you want to know, but I'm not trying to start anything, it's really not that important) have led me to think I'm not the best volunteer for the job since I can't commit the time or interest right now to do it justice. Again, I apologize.

And btw, it has nothing to do with the the Lois Lane thing. Early bird gets the worm, no hard feelings there


----------

